# eligibility and criminal history?



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

I am taking the upcoming test in May and I was wondering what the policy was on criminal histories. I have read a few different laws on mass.gov, which states that a criminal history does not exclude me from getting hired, however it may put me on the bypass list. The case was COF approximately 7 years ago. Other than that, I have a clean record. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I can only assume you mean CWOF. What exactly was cwofed 7 years ago?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

No convictions no problem in Massachusetts


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

CWOF is really not all that great now if shannon got a nolle prosequi that would have been better. What are the alleged charges felony or misdemeanor? Because at your interview your going to have to answer for what happend. Just my.02


----------



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

It is supposed to be CWOF- I typed it incorrectly...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

What city (PD) are you looking at? 

Boston for example has no formal interview process so depending on the assigned Background Investigator, they may or may not pursue this. Also, if your a minority you can get away with and get hired with a criminal history record. If your not, you'd better be PERFECT!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

if your a minority you can get away with and get hired with a criminal history record. If your not, you'd better be PERFECT!

Just curious, can you give me an example?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> ...if your a minority you can get away with and get hired with a criminal history record. If your not, you'd better be PERFECT!


Wow I learn something new everyday. So.... being a minority.... how do i bypass the Psych test and the PAT?

Wait... is HRD so screwed up that I only get a pass on my criminal history?

Talking about whats not fair..... What do you think BRO!?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ken where the hell are you getting all these new faces?


----------



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

smd6169 said:


> What city (PD) are you looking at?
> 
> Boston for example has no formal interview process so depending on the assigned Background Investigator, they may or may not pursue this. Also, if your a minority you can get away with and get hired with a criminal history record. If your not, you'd better be PERFECT!


I'm not a minority. Other than the CWOF, I haven't done anything. I'm not really worried about the background check either.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

What if they're juvenile records, can't he petition to have them sealed? I had mine sealed and none of it was ever mentioned during the BOP background check. There wasn't anything really worth mentioning anyways.


----------



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

It isn't a juvinile record. I continued the case several times and you can't seal a CWOF for 10 years. I looked into sealing my record because according to mass law having a sealed record doesn't disqualify a person from employment, however it may put you on the bypass list. Being the only thing that I have ever done wrong, juvinile record included, I'm hoping that I have a chance. Is it true that females sometimes get preference? I heard that there are qoutas to meet for certain cities/towns, but everyone has a different answer.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SargeLorenzo said:


> What if they're juvenile records, can't he petition to have them sealed? I had mine sealed and none of it was ever mentioned during the BOP background check. There wasn't anything really worth mentioning anyways.


When it comes to getting the LTC, whatever is sealed can become unsealed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

there was the case of a minority juvenile doing a drive by shooting on his bicycle ( guess he was very young at the time )

fast forward a woman goes into the Suffolk County House of Correction to visit her boyfriend and sees this same minority juvenile. the man he killed was her brother.

problem was , he was a corrections officer ! seems his juvenile record didn't mean anything , even murder ! and he was in the process of being hired for Boston PD.

the BPD Commissioner at the time had allot of balls and stated this teenage killer would never become a police officer , but i believe he is still working as a C/O.

my guess is his minority status helped management overlook his colorful past

so yes , police departments will over look an individual's past if it helps fill a certain quota.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> there was the case of a minority juvenile doing a drive by shooting on his bicycle ( guess he was very young at the time )
> 
> fast forward a woman goes into the Suffolk County House of Correction to visit her boyfriend and sees this same minority juvenile. the man he killed was her brother.
> 
> ...


*No longer works there as a C/O. I guess his background investigator didn't bother to look at his Juvie record or was told to overlook it, hence he was hired as a C/O. With the hiring shortage, he may be on the list for appointment as we speak!! Don't you guys believe in redemption of the soul? Cynics. *


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> there was the case of a minority juvenile doing a drive by shooting on his bicycle ( guess he was very young at the time )
> 
> fast forward a woman goes into the Suffolk County House of Correction to visit her boyfriend and sees this same minority juvenile. the man he killed was her brother.
> 
> ...


My department used to wait until the end of the academy to process all the license to carry's.

A Criminal Record check will reveal that there is only a sealed record. That record will become unsealed once the LTC application goes through. (as they are looking for disqualifying reasons)

We had a guy half-way through the academy before the LTC application revealed a sealed robbery as a juvenile and he was booted.

We now require the LTC right up front. So if a C.O. doesn't need the License then the record won't be openned.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

don't know what it's like now , but when i started we had to have a drivers license, GED/HSD and the lawful ability to carry a firearm.

we were issued a department permit to carry any firearm issued by the DOC.

for some reason now officers who take home their issued gun must obtain their own LTC.

one guy in my class was bounced after a background uncovered A&B on a police officer. so maybe the state is a little more restrictive with the hiring ?

there were stories of minority candidates in Boston being chauffeured around by the BPD to various court houses clearing up old warrants so they could attend the academy


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess what I was getting at was: that juvenile offenses that are serious enough to disqualify you from obtaining a LTC, or even LE employment, will not be sealed so investigators don't usually look at what is sealed. Does that sound right at all? I was able to obtain my LTC w/ no restrictions before I even sealed my records, I just figured it was so long ago that it's better left in the past.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldnt know about any of this shit cuz I was a good kid and never got caught.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sealing your record with minor offenses could raise more suspicion than necessary. their going to look , so why not be up front ?

the only example i can think of where a sealed record would be beneficial is the Boston Fire Department. was told if they do a background and your record is sealed , they stamp your application , No Record.

that was many years ago and their policy may have changed since then


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

1. Criminal record check=a sealed record remains sealed.

2. LTC application=everything is unsealed for suitability reasons.


----------

